# PS3::Power solution



## quad_master (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a PS3 250GB console from Philadelphia,US and will be back India soon. 

Now I am little bit worrying about power supply in India. Do I need to bought a converter/transformer to run it in India? I have no idea whether PS3 has a built-in UPS or not. Please suggest!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2010)

No transformer needs to be purchase. It's just a universal 2-pin power cord which is supplied with all the PS3's. It should work without any problem out here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 24, 2010)

quad_master said:


> I bought a PS3 250GB console from Philadelphia,US and will be back India soon.
> 
> Now I am little bit worrying about power supply in India. Do I need to bought a converter/transformer to run it in India? I have no idea whether PS3 has a built-in UPS or not. Please suggest!



You won't be needing anything. But, i think.. USA power cables will be something like this...

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UvkZaHo8L.jpg

In which case you'll be needing a power plug converter. which will be like this..

*www.indiamike.com/india/attachments/3592d1134119629-uk-plug-adapter-to-work-in-india-and-nepal-plug.jpg

I am not sure that your ps3 has the same powerchord, but if there is any... use that powerplug converter. You can get one for less than 50 bucks.


----------



## quad_master (Nov 24, 2010)

that's good news guys!! I have a 2-pin power cord...so I need a power plug converter, as shown in pics!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2010)

quad_master said:


> that's good news guys!! I have a 2-pin power cord...so I need a power plug converter, as shown in pics!


Do you have the one which is shown in the above pic or something like this? 

*www.ac-powercord.com/products_img/SEV_power_cord_2_pin_Y004.jpg

If it's the one which Vamsi has posted, then you'll need to converter. If it's the one I just posted, then you won't need it.


----------



## quad_master (Nov 29, 2010)

Ethan...

I have a power cord like this...so what do you think? Shall I go for the plugpoint converter only or I have to buy a adapter kind of thing which will brought down the 240V to 120V?

*www.approachchina.com/pic/cable/dy2b2.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2010)

The adapter only helps the cable's plug to fit in wall socket. 

And thanks for bringing up this voltage thing.. which i overlooked.I think, A 110v rated US PS3 can work in 230v Indian Environment(correct me if i am wrong). But IF you want to be well secured from all sides.. get a step down transformer. You get get one from 200INR onwards. But purchase a decent quality one. Cheap Transformers will have some thing like 250W capacity. But i think PS3 draws somewhere near 350-400w. So get a decent quality one.You get get a step down transformer from any local electrical appliances shop.

This is where power brick pays off. It takes care of stepping voltage up and down. PS2 had a power brick.. x360 has one too.But There is no power brick for PS3


----------



## quad_master (Nov 30, 2010)

Vamsi...
thanks for suggestions...I'll go for the step down transformer...I'm in India now...can't wait to play Assasins Creed-Brotherhood... 

another thing, when i went to the electrical shops for buying a converter they asked for Watt capacity. But I could not found it in PS3 box. In back of the PS3 it was written 120V.


----------

